# EJB Einführung ?



## firestone (29. Jun 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich würde mich gerne in EJB einarbeiteten hat jemand ein gutes Tutorial welches er empfehlen kann ?

Das wäre super 

Lg Fireli


----------



## Marcinek (29. Jun 2011)

http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeines-ee/120631-einstieg-java-ee-beispielanwendungen.html


----------



## mavinatic (5. Aug 2011)

Hier findest du gute in englisch formulierte tutorials:

EJB Tutorial


----------



## TheDarkRose (5. Aug 2011)

Ich hab mit diesem hier angefangen: An Eclipse / GlassFish / Java EE 6 Tutorial » Programming


----------



## Landei (5. Aug 2011)

Freies eBook: Mastering EJB 3.0 (Wiley)


----------

